# House of Cards - Season 1 *spoilers*



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

I didn't see a thread for all of season one so I thought I'd start one. 

I really like this show, watched the entire season in two days. It's well acted with lots of plot twists. Though the only factual part about it is Congress does meet in Washington DC. Beyond that it's just pure, delicious fiction.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Cross posting my comments from the episode 13 thread:

I enjoyed the series, which is high praise from me since I am not usually a fan of political drama.

The production values were great and I thought the pacing was perfect.

Slugline seems poised to totally screw Frank. Based on the ambition Zoe has shown I expected that she would have much more to gain by staying in Franks pocket than blowing the story wide open, but maybe I am underestimating the value to her career by bringing him down.

Personally I would much rather see frank come out on top with the job.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

zordude said:


> Personally I would much rather see frank come out on top with the job.


I felt the same, until he became a murderer. Playing politics ruthlessly is one thing, but I cannot root for him after he killed someone like that. I guess it was foreshadowed in the first episode, but the murder still took me by surprise since I did not think he would cross the line like that.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

zordude said:


> Slugline seems poised to totally screw Frank. Based on the ambition Zoe has shown I expected that she would have much more to gain by staying in Franks pocket than blowing the story wide open, but maybe I am underestimating the value to her career by bringing him down.


The only thing I can think of in RL is the Woodward/Bernstein thing and what that did for them... well Woodward anyways.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

john4200 said:


> I felt the same, until he became a murderer. Playing politics ruthlessly is one thing, but I cannot root for him after he killed someone like that. I guess it was foreshadowed in the first episode, but the murder still took me by surprise since I did not think he would cross the line like that.


I agree and that was a shocker. I'll be surprised if the police don't figure out he was murdered.... he was drunk and in the passenger seat. But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Not having a push to start car, can that be done without your foot being on the brake?


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Interesting fact: The 2013 Chrysler 300 owner's manual does not tell one how to start the car until page 359. It does require a foot on the brake.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Not an easy task from the passenger's seat! But I suppose he could have started it, then moved to the passenger's seat. 

I knew that was coming from the moment they pulled into the garage. I wish it hadn't though, I feel like it was over the line.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bryanmc said:


> I knew that was coming from the moment they pulled into the garage. I wish it hadn't though, I feel like it was over the line.


Yes, it seemed out of character to me. Frank seemed like a guy who would do almost any ruthless thing to accomplish his goals, but he would stop short of murder. If for no other reason than it is too dangerous to his plans and likely to get him caught. Also, Frank struck me as someone who is certainly capable of being ruthless, but also someone who is not needlessly cruel -- he only hurts bystanders when it is absolutely necessary to his plans. I think Frank could have tried something else short of murder to deal with the problem.

I have the feeling that the show producers thought the murder seemed out of character after the season was mostly complete, so they decided to put in that first scene in episode 1 to try to make it more plausible. But I think they needed to have the crazy slowly develop in Frank over several episodes in order to make it plausible, and they did not do that.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

john4200 said:


> I felt the same, until he became a murderer. Playing politics ruthlessly is one thing, but I cannot root for him after he killed someone like that. I guess it was foreshadowed in the first episode, but the murder still took me by surprise since I did not think he would cross the line like that.


I am done with the show after that...


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

What did Frank accomplish with the murder that he wouldn't have gotten with Peter simply slinking away in disgrace? Was there some thought that Peter was going to spill the beans? It seemed reckless for a guy who is so cunning.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

john4200 said:


> ...
> 
> ... so they decided to put in that first scene in episode 1 to try to make it more plausible. But I think they needed to have the crazy slowly develop in Frank over several episodes in order to make it plausible, and they did not do that.


Now I have to re-watch episode one to see what you're referring to.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

ElJay said:


> What did Frank accomplish with the murder that he wouldn't have gotten with Peter simply slinking away in disgrace? Was there some thought that Peter was going to spill the beans? It seemed reckless for a guy who is so cunning.


Yes, the worry was that Russo was going to confess all, and thereby implicate Frank. But my feeling is, as long as Russo did not realize that Frank set him up to fail (and I think Russo was in the dark about that), then Frank could have "persuaded" (carrot and stick) Russo to keep Frank's involvement out of his confession.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

nirisahn said:


> Now I have to re-watch episode one to see what you're referring to.


I meant the dog killing scene. Sorry, I did not mean to be obscure.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

You weren't being obscure. I just don't have that good of a memory. By episode 5 I've already forgetten episode 1. But just you're mentioning it, I now remember it. Thank you.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Finally finished this last night. My question is was it a plan from the start or evolving along the way. For example when he lost the bill because his wife sabotaged him, was that an expected outcome. If so what would been the scenario if the bill passed.
Having the bill fail causes him to have a blowup with the wife where she leaves town and she seems to immediately return once Peter is found dead. This seems a little too convenient.

What do you guys think?

I can see how the ending provided a good scenario for both directions of cancelled and renewed.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I think Frank planned -- when he first started helping Russo -- to eventually cause Russo to self-destruct so that Frank could persuade the VP to run for gov and then Frank would have a shot at VP.

I do not think Frank planned to kill Russo until just before he did it. Frank just planned to get him drunk, embarrassed, and then have Russo drop out of the race.

I do not think Frank planned to have the bill fail. But it was not a large part of his plan either way -- Frank could have continued with his plans even after it failed. The big unexpected development that Frank did not plan for was that Russo was going to confess to everything, thus implicating Frank.

The bad part of the last few episodes is that I think Frank could have "persuaded" Russo to keep quiet about Frank's involvement. The stick would be to reveal to Russo's girlfriend about all of his prostitutes. The carrot would be that Frank could promise Russo that he would instigate a new bill to get jobs for Russo's constituents. This seems like it would be likely to work on Russo, and Frank would know that. It was out of character for Frank to murder Russo.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm intrigued by Doug.

He's seems a lot more tortured by what he and Frank are doing than Frank is. He worked to keep a poker face by Frank's "confession" about the murder but he was stunned. And I think he really cared about Rachel (not in an icky way) and I bet it tore him up to send her back down that road. (Or were they keeping her around specifically to have an avenue of destruction?)


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Doug seems to have the ability to be as nasty as Frank. Remember the first encounter with Rachel he paid her, twice. Then he used her again to **** up Russo.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Just finished 1st season of BBC version. So far, the main points match up, including the murder we all thought was over the line.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

ElJay said:


> Remember the first encounter with Rachel he paid her, twice.


Doh! I completely forgot that.

I need to rewatch.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

nirisahn said:


> Just finished 1st season of BBC version. So far, the main points match up, including the murder we all thought was over the line.


I've heard that it was very well done...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Watched three episodes back-to-back-to-back. Just cannot get into it. Maybe I don't political dramas. Also do not like the Spacey character breaking the fourth wall. Doesn't work here, IMO.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Breaking the fourth wall was also done in the BBC version. I watched all 12 episodes this weekend. It was very well done.

One thing I liked better about the BBC version was the whole attitude of it was a little bit cheekier. It had a bit more charm. The character of Francis was just as conniving and heartless, but for some reason, seemed more likeable. The US version is much darker in tone.

If you're enjoying the US version, I would definitely recommend the BBC version. I don't think one spoils the other at all.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Also do not like the Spacey character breaking the fourth wall. Doesn't work here, IMO.


I disagree 100%.

It was a little odd at first, but during the second episode I grew accustomed to it and really enjoyed it throughout the rest of the season.

It provided some really interesting moments and Spacey does it so well.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> I disagree 100%.
> 
> It was a little odd at first, but during the second episode I grew accustomed to it and really enjoyed it throughout the rest of the season.
> 
> It provided some really interesting moments and Spacey does it so well.


+1 my feelings exactly. I think its a great away for us to see what he is thinking without bubbles appearing over his head. There is so much mental strategy going on this show it really makes sense to give us a heads up.

The scene towards the end with the fake VP candidate was great how it went back and forth with who's on top so to speak.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Is this based off the British series with Ian Richardson? I've been considering watching that - anyone seen it?


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Is this based off the British series with Ian Richardson? I've been considering watching that - anyone seen it?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9527163#post9527163
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9528426#post9528426


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

So, yes, then. Just trying to find out without reading all the spoilers.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

john4200 said:


> I think Frank planned -- when he first started helping Russo -- to eventually cause Russo to self-destruct so that Frank could persuade the VP to run for gov and then Frank would have a shot at VP.
> 
> I do not think Frank planned to kill Russo until just before he did it. Frank just planned to get him drunk, embarrassed, and then have Russo drop out of the race.
> 
> ...


He was backed into a corner. And the opportunity presented itself, so he took advantage of it. His goal after he got screwed out of the Secretary of State position was to be VP. And Russo was going to ruin that big time. If he wasn't backed into a corner I don't think he would have killed Russo, but at that point he really had not much of a choice. He was going to be screwed by Russo, and the golden opportunity showed up and he took it.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> He was backed into a corner. And the opportunity presented itself, so he took advantage of it. His goal after he got screwed out of the Secretary of State position was to be VP. And Russo was going to ruin that big time. If he wasn't backed into a corner I don't think he would have killed Russo, but at that point he really had not much of a choice. He was going to be screwed by Russo, and the golden opportunity showed up and he took it.


Of course he had a choice. Frank had been making all sorts of clever moves, tricking people, persuading people, calling in favors, etc. As I said, there were other moves Frank could have made to try to stop Russo from implicating Frank. Except for psychopaths, planned murder is a last resort. Frank had not exhausted his options yet.

And even if we ignore the moral issues, murder is much more risky than the other stunts Frank pulled. Corrupt police officials may help cover up a drug or prostitution charge, but they are much less likely to help cover up a murder. And murders have a very high rate of being solved, especially when the person killed is a congressman. So Frank really has to pin his hopes on Russo's death never being investigated as a murder. Considering how rushed Frank's planning was (eg., Russo was on the passenger side of the car, that building almost certainly had video surveillance on the garage entrances and exits, etc.) I think the chances are less than 50% that it will be accepted as a suicide and not investigated further. It was not a smart move, and Frank had been quite smart up until the murder.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

ElJay said:


> What did Frank accomplish with the murder that he wouldn't have gotten with Peter simply slinking away in disgrace? Was there some thought that Peter was going to spill the beans? It seemed reckless for a guy who is so cunning.


One thing about the murder is it clearly puts him Tony Soprano territory. Somebody you love to watch but you clearly know is a bad guy.
Up till that point you just saw him as a politician using a lot of tactics even if somewhat underhanded. Now we see him as a bad guy even though everybody else does not. It is still not clear how much his wife knows and whether she would still be behind him if she knew.

Which reminds me of another show:


Spoiler



It reminds me of Homeland where we did not if he was a true bad guy until late in the season.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Whoops!! I almost read that spoiler. I haven't watched the second season of Homeland yet. Although it could have dealt with the first season, but I closed it before reading the sentence.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Whoops!! I almost read that spoiler. I haven't watched the second season of Homeland yet. Although it could have dealt with the first season, but I closed it before reading the sentence.


I did an edit. However my spoiler hide was about the first season.


----------



## Aquaman X (Feb 28, 2013)

I was absolutely taken in by this series, and felt it was the best political drama I've seen on television. Well, until Frank murdered Russo in cold blood. The irony was, the day before I saw that episode, I was trying to get a friend to watch the show, and I described it as a gritty political drama, not a cheesy political thriller where somebody is killed in a conspiracy... oh, rats. All season was spent showing how Frank is a cold, master manipulator. Hell, even I could've convinced Russo the next morning that the best course of action was to keep his mouth shut. The murder was completely out of character, and made no logical sense considering the lengths Frank went to get this far. As was pointed out in a previous posting, the murder of a congressman would be extensively investigated, and he left evidence all over the place (his casual wipe-down is meaningless in a DNA world... his coat fibers alone would be all over the seat, and he left his fingerprint on the garage door button). It's a damn shame, because I was all-in up to that point.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Frank is about control. As everything began to unravel, I think he killed Russo to regain a sense of power.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

And he's never been perfectly in control. He totally f'd up in the vowel speech. 

He saw an opportunity and he took it.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jesda said:


> Frank is about control. As everything began to unravel, I think he killed Russo to regain a sense of power.


Which makes no sense, because Frank has no control over a murder investigation. By killing someone, Frank becomes vulnerable, not powerful.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

john4200 said:


> Which makes no sense, because Frank has no control over a murder investigation. By killing someone, Frank becomes vulnerable, not powerful.


If you look at it from an emotional or psychological point of view, like a typical rapist or killer, an irrational or violent act usually stems from an urgent need to feel control and power, even if it's fleeting.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jesda said:


> If you look at it from an emotional or psychological point of view, like a typical rapist or killer, an irrational or violent act usually stems from an urgent need to feel control and power, even if it's fleeting.


Sure, but as I already wrote in this thread, that psychotic character trait was not built up in Frank over several episodes. The only real evidence of it was the opening episode one scene with the dog, and I felt like they just added that on so they could check off the "psychopath foreshadowing" box on their "How to write TV shows guide". What Frank was shown to be over most of the episodes is a highly intelligent but ruthless person who would take whatever steps were necessary to accomplish his goals in the most clever manner, but without any needless cruelty that is a trait of a psychopathic killer.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

john4200 said:


> Sure, but as I already wrote in this thread, that psychotic character trait was not built up in Frank over several episodes. The only real evidence of it was the opening episode one scene with the dog, and I felt like they just added that on so they could check off the "psychopath foreshadowing" box on their "How to write TV shows guide". What Frank was shown to be over most of the episodes is a highly intelligent but ruthless person who would take whatever steps were necessary to accomplish his goals in the most clever manner, but without any needless cruelty that is a trait of a psychopathic killer.


Killing the dog, cheating, manipulating, lying -- personally, I see all of these traits as making someone potentially capable of homicide when things don't go their way.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jesda said:


> Killing the dog, cheating, manipulating, lying -- personally, I see all of these traits as making someone potentially capable of homicide when things don't go their way.


Why are you flip-flopping? Before you were talking about murder solely for a feeling of power, which is a psychopathic trait. Being a psychopath was not a carefully developed trait of Frank's character in the series. Ruthless and conniving, certainly. Psychopathic, not so much (except for the seemingly tacked on dog killing scene).

Now you are talking about murder as a means to an end. I already covered that -- murder was not the smart plan in this case, there were other, better options that Frank could have used.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Just found this show and watched the first ep. Went looking for this thread and I have not read it, for I still can not decide if I am in, and I think some surprises will be ruined if I jump into the thread. However...
it looks like some people are watching it at least, and have somethings to say/discuss. Good! Not enough t.v. for me lately <grin>


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It's a great show.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It's even better the second time around.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I had pretty much zero interest in watching this but decided to give it a try. WOW. It blew me away. This is one of the most gorgeous looking shows I've ever seen. The cinematography is as well done as any film. Robin Wright looks stunningly gorgeous. At first I was put off by Frank's accent and breaking the fourth wall -- but they both grew on me quickly. 

I cannot wait for the second season!!!!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> It's even better the second time around.


I'm thinking of watching it again, as soon as I finish another series I have queued up on Netflix. There's a lot going on and I'm sure I'll see stuff I missed the first time around.

I thought this was brilliant and am already looking forward to S02.

The only sucky thing for me (not related to the series itself) is that when streaming through my Tivo on my TV I get some pixelation for the first few moments and then if I have to pause or rewind it starts the momentary pixelation again. Is that just me? I'm wireless, Tivo N adapter, etc, to my router which is upstairs. (DSL)


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

sharkster said:


> ...when streaming through my Tivo on my TV I get some pixelation for the first few moments and then if I have to pause or rewind it starts the momentary pixelation again. Is that just me? I'm wireless, Tivo N adapter, etc, to my router which is upstairs. (DSL)


Netflix has written their software so that it begins by playing back the lowest quality video, which allows it to start playing very quickly over a typical home internet connection. As soon as it can (usually in 15-30 seconds), it swaps over to a higher quality stream, depending on the speed of your connection to Netflix's servers. When you rewind or fast forward it repeats the process since it has to completely restart playback from a different point in the video. The client has no storage of the video that has already been played, so when you rewind, it downloads what you're watching again. On my Roku pausing doesn't trigger it, but I have never used the Tivo Netflix client so I can't compare.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

*ElJay* - Thank You so much for that explanation. I appreciate knowing that because I had no idea what the deal was and figured maybe it was because I have DSL, or something about MY equipment.

I like learning something new!


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Finally wrapped this up over the weekend. I really enjoyed the season, especially Kevin Spacey's performance. Looking to see how Seaon 2 deals with the breaking story, the lawsuit, and possible pregnancy(?)


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

All caught-up this weekend. Loved it. Though there could have been just a few more ninjas, explosions and car chases. I was worried about a dialog-heavy production, but is worked for me. My wife checked-out - too dark for her, apparently.

Oh, and this: 


atrac said:


> Robin Wright looks stunningly gorgeous.


I wish they would have explored here softer side a bit more, in contrast to Frank.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

markymark_ctown said:


> Finally wrapped this up over the weekend. I really enjoyed the season, especially Kevin Spacey's performance. Looking to see how Seaon 2 deals with the breaking story, the lawsuit, and possible pregnancy(?)


I REALLY want an Emmy for Spacey for this role. I think Kevin Spacey and Laura Linney would make the perfect pair of lead actors for this year's Emmy wins.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

sharkster said:


> I REALLY want an Emmy for Spacey for this role. I think Kevin Spacey and Laura Linney would make the perfect pair of lead actors for this year's Emmy wins.


Does Netflix qualify for an Emmy?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

*Joe* - I think I read somewhere that it does. My memory doesn't serve me that well anymore, however, so don't quote me on that.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

We watched 9 on Friday night  and the last 4 yesterday. I had already seen and loved the BBC version, so I knew the major plot points (except one biggie that's different so far - maybe S2?). Even so, we love Spacey, so we gave it a shot. Obviously given by the way we watched, we liked it. I do agree with what was posted upthread - Francis Urquhart was more likeable even though I thought he was a bigger bastard than Frank Underwood. I also liked that in the BBC version, they kept referring to the character as "FU". /Beavis laugh


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

i watched all the episodes this past weekend, and i really like this show! I commented to my wife that i love the - i guess it's been referred to as - breaking the 4th wall, because his commentary adds a lot of insight into the character. it's like when you're reading a novel and the narration gives you all this insight into what a character is thinking. That is so difficult to give in a tv show without senseless dialogue. The way its done here is great - sometimes even just a roll of the eyes says it all.

Being in the DC area, my wife and i keep laughing at how they are such a stereotypical "power couple". It was really interesting to see how both of them are devoid of normal feelings. Claire going to their old security guard and offering a hand job - that was just COLD. Their arrangement is not something all together foreign in this area. it made me think of the Clintons, which is why i always laughed when people would say how Hillary was so supportive and strong, and how she "stood up for her husband". that marriage was a business arrangement, very much how Claire and Francis are. 

The messed up thing is that this show actually DOES show how a lot of business gets done on Capitol Hill (or in the last few years, how business does NOT get done). it's about power, negotiating favors, and politicking. i've known several former Hill staffers to know that there's a lot of truth to that aspect of the show. it also amused me see Democrats fighting unions, and some of those conversations that were had when they were trying to break the strike. 

The murder scene bugged me for reasons other have stated, but it also bugged me that he left Russo in the passenger seat. that seemed way out of character. that left way too much to chance, to raise unnecessary questions. Also, does his aide know? based on Frank's little "we'll never speak of it" declaration, i'm not sure.

oh, and did Claire record that conversation with what's her name that's suing her? i was thinking she HAD to have something in her pocket to record whatever she might say. otherwise, why bother with that visit?

anyway, i'm looking forward to a 2nd season!


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Just started watching this (Haven't read the thread) and am really enjoying it. l'm up to episode 8, I think. I'm impressed that Netflix did this, it strikes me as as good as anything on HBO.

I'll come back and read the spoilers once I catch up, but wanted to say I had just found this and am really enjoying it.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Finished it tonight. REALLY enjoyed it.

Have the BBC version in the queue to watch next, but maybe I'll wait a few days.

Kevin Spacey is absolutely wonderful in this. And breaking the fourth wall is a wonderful way of getting exposition without having to have a clumsy conversation with someone else, who likely should know all of this already. We get into Franks head that way. I liked it a lot.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Just finished watching episode 13. Been watching via disc (BluRay) from Netflix

This show is great. Hit right out of the gate and kept moving forward every single episode. Always a new development. Always a new twist. Never disappointed. It's as good or better than anything else that is on "Real" TV.

I'm still mixed on the 4th wall thing. Sometimes, I find it's not needed. He explains things that don't need to be explained that way. Or at all. It's obvious what's going on. Other times, they seem forced. Like when he is in the middle of a conversation with someone. I think it worked better just before he stepped into a room, or out of a room, or when someone else left the room. etc. etc.

Zoe Barnes is a serious hottie. And what's up with Robin Wright's neck? It's got some round scar looking thing. I was always staring at it.

Season 2 speculation? He obviously gets the formal nomination for the Vice Presidency. Does he have to fight for confirmation with the story breaking? Does the story break at all before he gets confirmed? I would suspect it would have to. No way can Zoe continue to get un-noticed access to Underwood when he is VP. 


Anyway, it's Emmy nominations were well deserved. Best Actor for Spacey. Best Actress for Wright. Best Series. The trifecta. I wonder if it can win. It's outside the box. But it has big star power with Spacey.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> Not an easy task from the passenger's seat! But I suppose he could have started it, then moved to the passenger's seat.
> 
> I knew that was coming from the moment they pulled into the garage. I wish it hadn't though, I feel like it was over the line.


That or I was waiting for Russo to take an aspirin and hop into bathtub.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

ElJay said:


> What did Frank accomplish with the murder that he wouldn't have gotten with Peter simply slinking away in disgrace? Was there some thought that Peter was going to spill the beans? It seemed reckless for a guy who is so cunning.





john4200 said:


> Yes, the worry was that Russo was going to confess all, and thereby implicate Frank. But my feeling is, as long as Russo did not realize that Frank set him up to fail (and I think Russo was in the dark about that), then Frank could have "persuaded" (carrot and stick) Russo to keep Frank's involvement out of his confession.


I was confused when right before Russo called Frank and said he'd talk about *enstien and whoitz but later when they sought him out I realized that it was about the wacko conspiracy blogger being the actual writer of the editorial.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Robin said:


> And he's never been perfectly in control. He totally f'd up in the vowel speech.
> ...


It showed that Frank has an Achilles heel and it's Claire.



atrac said:


> ... Robin Wright looks stunningly gorgeous.


Yep. I froze her face in 1080P. If she's had work done it's very good. How much detail is there in HD? She has a small mouth scar like Tina Fey.



sharkster said:


> I REALLY want an Emmy for Spacey for this role. I think Kevin Spacey and Laura Linney would make the perfect pair of lead actors for this year's Emmy wins.


Corey Stoll, who played Petter Russo should have gotten a nomination. He did a great job.



jsmeeker said:


> ...Season 2 speculation? He obviously gets the formal nomination for the Vice Presidency. Does he have to fight for confirmation with the story breaking? Does the story break at all before he gets confirmed? I would suspect it would have to. No way can Zoe continue to get un-noticed access to Underwood when he is VP.
> 
> Anyway, it's Emmy nominations were well deserved. Best Actor for Spacey. Best Actress for Wright. Best Series. The trifecta. I wonder if it can win. It's outside the box. But it has big star power with Spacey.


I watched all 13 episodes since signing up Netflix last weekend! It is a great one and I want more.

We don't know that the VP job won't be pulled away but I'll bet not.

If Frank does get the VP next he'll work on getting rid of the POTUS.










It wasn't until I had it on the Touchpad going to the Chromecast that I saw that *Frank's hands are bloody*. 
That was the ring rap thing!

Now on to Lilihammer.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Just marathoned thru S01 last night and today. Then I had to rewatch the Emmys clip (on YT) featuring Kevin Spacey so I could finally "get the joke". I also enjoyed the linked video of Spacey as Underwood in the pre-taped intro to the President's Correspondents Dinner. 

Bravo Mr. Spacey! What a great actor!


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

One thing I'm still not clear on after finishing season one is what was the deal with his former security guy? We're they responsible for his death? The guy went from being perfectly healthy to dying in what seemed like a very short time.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

goblue97 said:


> One thing I'm still not clear on after finishing season one is what was the deal with his former security guy? We're they responsible for his death? The guy went from being perfectly healthy to dying in what seemed like a very short time.


Who? Meecham is still with Frank and is one person who knows all about where Frank was and when like when the Congressman died.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I think he's talking about the one the Ms went to visit in the hospital and gave a warm hand "goodbye". 

I didn't get any impression that the Underwood's had anything to do with his illness.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> I didn't get any impression that the Underwood's had anything to do with his illness.


Not Meecham. I think his name was Steve.

Not sure why I got that vibe. Must have been their lack of compassion.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> I think he's talking about the one the Ms went to visit in the hospital and gave a warm hand "goodbye".
> 
> I didn't get any impression that the Underwood's had anything to do with his illness.





goblue97 said:


> Not Meecham. I think his name was Steve.
> 
> Not sure why I got that vibe. Must have been their lack of compassion.


Yeah I forgot him.

He was played by the guy who's a real military officer.

The only hinky thing about him was Mrs. Underwood servicing him in the hospital.


----------

